# Unable to reset PC - Required Hardrive Drive partition Is missing?



## Crimsons Knight

Wanted to do the whole "Remove everything & re-install Windows" thing, but funnily enough I can't and the reason why baffles me so . . .

From the desktop I select the option, It'll just restart my computer and ask me my language and than provides me the the following reset PC option, I click thee icon does the whole circle loading and gives me the nice single sentence, Unable to reset your PC - A Required HD Drive partition Is missing.

So I swiftly restart the computer and It gives me the Windows boot manager screen, Windows Setup or Win8 
Win8 obviously works but WS just splats the error oxc000000F 

I'd rather not book the Desktop Into the techies as-a few years back I broke "G" key on my laptop, I simply wanted It replaced & funnily enough It cost £90 which I just had to laugh or cry <3 


If my post Is missing any vitals than ask 4 them, doing nothing today as I'm finishing Sonic All-stars so I can trade It In : /
& From Posting I see I've posted In the wrong sub-section meh :banghead: Sowi >.<


----------



## OldGrayGary

Did you create a "Recovery DVD" or system image when you first setup Windows 8? If so, you can backup whatever personal files you've added since then, and then run your recovery procedure. If your PC came with an OEM recovery partition (sometimes different than the MS Windows partition), a key-combination at startup can sometimes effect a clean re-install in that manner. The details would be in the user manual for your system. And, of course, if you have a Windows 8 installation DVD, you can simply boot from that and run a full re-install - it will re-create partitions as necessary. 
____________________

If the above doesn't apply:
Did you make any changes to the partitioning on your hard drive(s)?
Did you add a hard drive?
Did you run any diagnostics on your hard drive(s)?
____________________

Yet another possibility, if you happen to have a "Windows 8 repair disk" (different from a recovery or system-image disk) --- you could try starting the PC with that & trying the "System Reset" option from there. This would only work if the trouble is some sort of bug in the System Reset program files currently on the hard drive. You can use a "repair disk" created from a different computer, so long as it is for the same version and bit-depth of Windows 8 that you have. You continue to use the license and product key or your original Windows 8.

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## Crimsons Knight

Purchased my DT from Novatech, IFORCE I72600K
OS Was back than Win7 Home edition, and Instead of sending out "repair discs" they used the Win7 function of F8 reset. 
Which has now been removed, and as always I was "going" to put my DT on-a backup disc, I just never really had the chance, though after this next "hopeful" wipe I'll get It sorted asap. 

I have on me currently the Win8 64-bit backup disc, but that will only give me the same problem of not locating drivers.

Hard Disc Drivers 
System (C 1.58TB 87% Free & no errors were found when scanned
WinRE (F 6.30GB 50% Free & no errors were found when scanned 

I have 3 disc In my possession that arrived In-a box with the computer
* Intel 6-series Utility DVD 
* Cyberlink BD Solution 
* Nvidia (Sparkle VGA Card/Driver & Utilities Installation CD )

Anything else I can try >.<


----------



## OldGrayGary

If you have your personal files backup up already, why not go ahead & see what your Windows 8 repair disk can do. If it also cannot find the needed partition, at least then you know it isn't a problem with the recovery program files on the hard drive.
_______________

Should that not work:
It sounds like you used a download of the upgrade edition of Windows 8 Pro to install. I'll also guess that you ran the upgrade directly from the installer, rather than making a bootable DVD or USB-stick to install from. If so, and if you have the downloaded file still on the current hard drive, try running it again, only this time select the option to "create bootable media". This should produce a bootable DVD that you can start a clean install from. You would:
1) Create the bootable DVD or USB.
2) Boot from the DVD or USB.
3) From Windows Setup, select "Custom" as the type of installation.
4) follow the prompts from there.

Windows Setup, when started in this way, will erase the previous installation & re-setup the partitions it needs, and install Windows 8 fresh.

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## Crimsons Knight

Following the checklist 
1) Create the bootable DVD or USB.
2) Boot from the DVD or USB.

3) Win Setup gave me the Install/repair options I clicked Install then It wants me to select-a driver to Install, but It just doesn't appear on the screen, does the load bar check 3/8 times and just says 
No device drivers were found 

Anything else ? = )


----------



## OldGrayGary

Do you mean it asks you what drive to install Windows on, but can't find one?

I wouldn't expect a driver request from Windows Setup, as generic drivers are available right there on the installation media for Windows 8 Setup to use. Generic drivers are generally all you need to get the ball rolling for the average install.
_______________

The DVD I am referring to is the one created from the original "Windows 8 Pro upgrade" file that you would have received when you originally downloaded 8. For this step, I'm not referring to the Repair disk. 
_______________

Assuming that it was the installation media after all that produced the drivers not found error -- see if any of the advice in the following thread helps with that. Windows 8 Installation Error [Solved] - windows-8

Among the things they had to try to get the upgrade to stick -
A Bios update
Plugging in a network cable (which I image allows Windows Setup to connect and find a file, if available, on the Windows Update servers).

See if any of that helps
. . . Gary


----------



## Crimsons Knight

Yeah It wants to Install Win8 but can't quite find anywhere to put It.
The file I burned was from the original Win8 Install file double clicked, burned away, and used the disc. 

iForce Intel Core i7 2600K Processor - Gigabyte Z68AP-D3 Motherboard - 16GB DDR3 Memory - 2 x 1TB 6GB/s Drives - Intel 311 20GB SSD NVIDIA GTX 580 Graphics | PC-1584
(Should still be the same version) 
So In short I've got to update my Motherboard (*GA-Z68AP-D3) Gigabyte

*Hopefully were on the same track >.< :ermm: ? * 
*


----------



## OldGrayGary

I hope so . . . I think the idea of having a network (ethernet) cable plugged in during the install might be a good idea, too.

I'll check back in the morning,
. . . Gary


----------

